# I am comfortable living alone.



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 17, 2020)

You hear of these super sad tales of elderly living alone. But I'm comfortable living alone. Now, don't get me wrong, I enjoy the company of others. But I'm not devastated by being alone. I do know I gotta get out more, I'm disabled. On the whole, I'm happy. I just live alone, which is no big deal. Are you content with living alone?


----------



## Wren (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, I’ve lived alone for many years, I’m very independent, love the freedom to do exactly as I like, and not have to consider anybody else

Like  fuzzybuddy I enjoy the company of others but not for too long and certainly not on a permanent basis !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't live alone but I don't think I would have a problem with it. I've always been a bit of a loner and someone  who needs a lot of personal space. 
I think my biggest concern would be upkeep of my home and not getting ripped off having work done on my home or car.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2020)

I *am* Fuzzbuddy.  I'm glad you are too.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

I am not content living alone, BUT I would not settle for living with a person or people, I didn't care about and who didn't care about me.  I know people who can't live by themselves and have settled and resigned themselves to relationships that really bother them.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 17, 2020)

"Happy alone, the soul that loves."
I'm alone. I miss having the spurts of laughter and happiness that a wonderful man brings into your life, but on the whole, I'm content.  To you ladies who have their man; Give him all the love you have to give!  It can all be gone in a blink of an eye!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't live alone...but I may as well be. My o/h is out of the house 15 hours a day 5 or 6 days of the week most of the time...


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2020)

Na, I don't like living alone & hope never have to.  I love talking a lot so if I'm by myself I end up singing out loud all those great 50s/60s songs: On Top of Old Smokey, Folsom Prison Blues, A White Sports Coat & A Pink Carnation, Party Doll, Peggy Sue, Your Cheatin' Heart, Never Again Will I Knock On Your Door.  Company keeps my mouth shut as far as singing.  You would also agree if you heard me singing out loud "Only The Lonely" by Roy Orbison.  I can really kill that one.  Then there is Paul Anka's "I'm Just A Lonely Boy"  How about "Mr. Lonely" by Bobby Vinton.  It's a bit slow for me so generally speaking I tend to stay away from this "sleeper" of a song.  Maybe I'll stick with the time tested goodies that I can sing real good like Hank Williams' "I'm so lonesome I could cry" or Don Gibson's classic, "Lonesome No. 1".


----------



## Catlady (Mar 17, 2020)

Better to live alone than in a relationship where you're miserable.  I live alone and would have it no other way,  but I have my cats to give me company.  Unlike most humans, they're easy to get along with and make very few demands or or have any tantrums.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 17, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Better to live alone than in a relationship where you're miserable.  I live alone and would have it no other way,  but I have my cats to give me company.  Unlike most humans, they're easy to get along with and make very few demands or tantrums.


There is NOTHING more miserable than a loveless marriage!   I've had both; the good marriage and the bad marriage.  (if you can call a one- sided marriage a marriage at all).  Staying alone is emotionally SAFE!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2020)

I enjoy and prefer living alone. 

I dread the thought of losing my privacy/independence and living in a place with forced socialization for meals, entertainment, shopping, etc...


----------



## Catlady (Mar 17, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I enjoy and prefer living alone.
> 
> I dread the thought of losing my privacy/independence and living in a place with forced socialization for meals, entertainment, shopping, etc...


Bea, I feel exactly the same!  The day I am forced to live with others will be the beginning of the end for me.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 17, 2020)

I like living alone too.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 17, 2020)

Same here,been alone about 5 years now.
Just me and the kitties.
I lived with a friend for a couple of years,awful doesn't begin to touch it.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

I never lived with anyone I wasn't in love with--whether husband, parents, or son.  Couldn't stand my sister, but she was older and finally left!  When she did, I got my first cat, the cat I was yearning for.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2020)

*@fuzzybuddy , now that I am almost a year into my new single life, I am content as well.  A couple weeks back I was talking with my brother on the phone, and told him that I lived alone so long before I was married, it was actually harder for me to get used to living WITH someone.
Most of the time I enjoy my own company, and can find many ways to entertain myself. I read, watch TV, sit here on my computer. And, when I do want to interact, I have church and other social things.  Of course, socializing in public is on hold right now, but I am one who actually does not mind.  I know people who cannot handle the social restrictions.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I enjoy and prefer living alone.
> 
> I dread the thought of losing my privacy/independence and living in a place with forced socialization for meals, entertainment, shopping, etc...


I totally agree Aunt Bea. I worked many years in a nursing home and I had a very wonderful, caring, supervisor. The problem was she thought everyone should be socializing. Even at my young age I felt so sorry for those poor people she dragged down the hall,kicking and screaming  to play Bingo or be forced to listen to someone banging away on a piano. All they wanted to do was relax in their arm chair and enjoy the solitude. Lord help anyone who does that to me. I'm going to bite.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2020)

*I do feel badly for people who are very socially active, and are not used to staying at home.*


----------



## Pecos (Mar 17, 2020)

One of the reasons that we are planning to move to an Independent Living Facility for Seniors is that I have always known that my wife really needs to be around other people. She would absolutely not be happy living here alone if I had to leave the planet. I am not so sure that I would be happy either. We simply need to interact with other people. I don't want to look down between the clouds and find her rattling around in this big house, cooking for one, and talking to the TV. Even having two Bichons will not be enough for her and I want her to be happy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm very comfortable living on my own, but to time love the company of others. sit and chat but on the whole, am happy from time to time single in the house


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I don't live alone...but I may as well be. My o/h is out of the house 15 hours a day 5 or 6 days of the week most of the time...


 Im available


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2020)

I could do a part-time swap if you like


----------

